# Whats your NORMAL food



## megga (Jan 23, 2015)

So what do you eat day in day out. I find it a struggle.
Monday to Friday (Saturday and sunday i'll not eat most of the time until evening meal)

Breakfast, always 1 pack of breakfast biscuits

lunch sandwich's, just gone back on to Burgen, 4 slices with marge, normally ham and lettuce. or 2 slices and crisps.

Dinner
Oven chips or mash
battered fish
sausage's
Pie
pork
chicken
cheese and onion bake
Veg, Brussels, peas, broccoli carrots 
gravy with mash, or beans with chips.
either a bottle of wine or 4-5 beers

This is being honest and I am trying to change, cut out bad fats and alcohol.

Whats your daily diet


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2015)

For a long time now I have:

Breakfast: Always a slice of Burgen toast, buttered (not a big breakfast eater!)

Lunch: Either a sandwich (2 slices Burgen, with ham salad or cheese), or a couple of soft-boiled eggs with 2 slices of Burgen, toasted. Usually followed by a small banana and a yoghurt.

Evening meal: Can vary, but generally home-made chilli, curry, shepherd's pie, sausage and mash, spag bol, quiche and salad, salmon - all that sort of thing accompanied by the appropriate rice, pasta, potatoes, chips, veg. Usually followed by a chocolate biscuit or similar treat 

(I'll move this to the main message board - was just thinking of starting a similar thread as they have been very popular and useful in the past )


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 23, 2015)

Breakfast:

If I have it, greek yoghurt with some frozen berries. Weekends, bacon and eggs.

Lunch:

Salads
Soups
Pork scratchings
Nuts
Leftovers from dinner

Dinner:

Homemade Buffalo wings and blue cheese dip with celery
Homemade KFC
Steak and salad
Chilli w/o rice (cooked from scratch)
Stir-fry without rice or noodles (cooked from scratch)
Sausage and bean casserole (cooked from scratch)
Paella (cooked from scratch)
Cauliflower-base pizza
Cauliflower bacon and cheese chowder
Sometimes sausage and cauli mash

Cheat days: Meatballs, chips and thick gravy with grated cheese

Snacks:

Biltong
Pork scratchings
Peanut butter straight from the jar
Ham wrapped around slices of cheese

If I were you, my immediate priority would be to stop drinking a bottle of wine every night. That is incredibly dangerous.


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 23, 2015)

Breakfast
Either thick Greek fruit yogurt or
Scrambled egg on 1 slice LivLife or
Porridge if I'm feeling rebellious 

Lunch
2 slices homemade seeded bread (made with various seeds nuts and cheese and eggs)
and 
Cheddar cheese
Or 9bars - love the peanut ones

Tea
Minced beef/chicken/sausages  with loads of veg never chips or potatoes
Or if at work I take in 2 slices bread with chicken ham or cheese 

Glass rose wine and 2 squares Lindt 70% choc

Every now and then I slip up and have something I really love like bag buttons 
Oh and lots of coffee with double cream


----------



## stephknits (Jan 23, 2015)

Breakfast
Porridge with almond milk

Lunch
One slice Borgen, cheese, tuna mayo, a bit of salad, 30 g cashew nuts, half a small Apple, olives. 

Dinner 
Quorn chillie and cauli
Chicken and roasted veg
Sausages, eggs and beans
Fish 
Omelette and salad
1 piece 90% chocolate
Glass of wine


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 23, 2015)

Breakfast nothing as hate it.
Lunch Gluten free sandwich and an apple or other fruit.
Evening meal could be anything


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2015)

I sometimes have sausage, eggs, bacon, beans, mushrooms and tomatoes - about twice a year!  When I do, I don't need anything else the whole day!


----------



## Flower (Jan 23, 2015)

Breakfast 
Nothing apart from coffee

Lunch
crackers and cheese, yoghurt

Tea
Omelette and salad
Quorn in various guises with small amount of potato dish and veg
Vegetarian quiche 
Vegetable pasta bake

Snacks
Nuts, plain popcorn, couple spoons of yoghurt

If I'm going too low before bed digestive biscuit/mini chocolate bar


----------



## banjo (Jan 23, 2015)

In a normal day i have

Breakfast - porridge sometimes with a scattering of raisins or some cinnamon

Dinner(or lunch for non yorkshire folk)  - 2 slices of livlife bread with a little grated cheese in and some raw red onion, more onion than cheese. Or home made tomato and orange soup - sometimes with dry fried chorizo so its crunchy thrown in.
         1 banana 1 small orange or clementine and a handful of grapes.

Tea(or dinner for non yorkshire folk - sigh southeners always get this wrong) - allsots from sausage to chicken etc with maybe sometimes a small tablespoon of mash ( all home made - what everyone else has listed above lol), with usually 3/4 veggies.

no snacks 

no alchohol


----------



## qwertyfan (Jan 23, 2015)

I usually have some toast in the mornings, not used to this idea of having breakfast, 40 odd years of not bothering have been overcome quite easily though!
I find soup and bread a good staple for lunch, and usually aim to make both the soup and the bread if I've had the time. I work from home, so this is a bit easier than for most I guess.
And tea/dinner usually consists of food from above sea level, again cooked from scratch rather than prepack. 
Usually chicken based or beef, about 5:2 ratio on white meat: red meat.
Beer is good. but I really ought not.....I get bored easily though...


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm fairly consistent at lunch and breakfast as you'll see!

Breakfast
Greek yoghurt with unsweetened stewed Apple
2 small slices of wholemeal toast with nut butter

Lunch
Wholemeal sandwich and a nakd bar (usually cashew nut cookie) and one of my snacks.

Dinner
Salad mostly, but interspersed with aubergine Parmesan, chicken and veg casserole, stewed pork with veg, and very occassionally pasta.  Pudding when I have one is an eclair or dark chocolate.

Snacks
Olives and cheese
Oat biscuits
Mozarella and tomato
Nuts
Pickled chillies
Chillies stuffed with cream cheese

I like small meals really and prefer little and often really hence the snacks


----------



## Redkite (Jan 23, 2015)

Breakfast : cereal, toast, 100ml fruit juice (~65g carb total), sometimes bacon/egg/etc at weekends.

Lunch : wholemeal sandwich/roll (ham/beef/cheese w tomatoes or pickle or mustard or horseradish), fruit (various), 2xfruit purée tubes, sweet item (e.g. penguin, small cake, etc.), water (~60-75g carb)

Dinner : Variable!  Casseroles, grilled meats, baked fish, curries, stir fries, omelettes with oven chips and salad.  Always includes a carb - potatoes, rice, pasta, couscous, and variety of veg or salad.  Occasionally pizza, esp when fussy eater friends come over!  Dessert nearly always yoghurt or fruit, sometimes icecream. (Carbs vary from ~60g to ~150g)

Snacks : depends on activity levels, but can include small bananas, grapes, raisins, crisps, treatsize chocolate bars, Jaffa cakes.

Hypo treatments : dextrose tablets or mini cans of coke (daytime), or lucozade (during night).


----------



## megga (Jan 24, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> If I have it, greek yoghurt with some frozen berries. Weekends, bacon and eggs.
> 
> ...



I am trying to give the wine and beer a miss as i know its very bad, my trouble is, when i open a bottle, I have to finish it.

The home made KFC sounds nice any chance of sticking the recipe in the food section.


----------



## Abi (Jan 24, 2015)

what about the mini bottles of wine or just buying 1 can beer at a time?
Other possibility assuming you live with a partner, relative, spouse or house mate- get them to hide bottle after they have poured you one glass


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2009/jul/24/kfc-secret-recipe-revealed

I tend to make this slightly differently - rather than deep fry it, what I do is mix up all the ingredients in a bowl, coat the chicken pieces in oil, put them in a freezer bag, tip in the seasoning, give it a good shake until the chicken is completely covered and then bake in the oven at 220c for 35 minutes. Much less messy and you don't need any special equipment.

I get the MSG from Asian supermarkets, it comes in medium-sized plastic bags.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 24, 2015)

Megga, why not buy the mini bottles of wine?  And get some 250ml bottles of beer and just have 1 or 2?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2015)

Never ever the same. Always have breakfast though. Could be what I feel like. Had pork & Leek sausages this morn because had more time (sat). Fish at leased every other day


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 24, 2015)

Breakfast 
A Nutriblast - I know some are sceptical but don't knock it until you've tried it and it's never more than 10g of carbs.

Lunch
Sandwich with two slices of Burgen S&L
Or Homemade soup
Or four crackers and cheese
All followed by a satsuma or two

Dinner
Loads of veg or salad, tuna, smoked mackerel, homemade soup if I've not had it for lunch, jacket potato if I'm hungry, scrambled eggs on Burgen (not all at once though!)

Snacks
Naked bar or two Rich tea biscuits or Walkers ready salted crisps or handful of cherry tomatoes

I feel I should be quite slim on this but unfortunately I'm not!


----------



## megga (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks DeusXM will have to try that.
Regarding wine and beer, i just not opened a bottle. Went out for a meal on Friday, our lads 18th, so i drove, ensuring no one would by me drinks. The mr makes her own wine (and its beautiful) so we have 20 bottles left, and i have my home brew, just not touched them for a week.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 27, 2015)

For me, breakfast is usually oatmeal in winter, home made yoghurt with nuts/berries otherwise and an occasional full on grill up. Main meal these days is lunch, which is often made in the slow cooker in winter. Soups, casseroles and stews with loads of veggies. Evening meal might be soup or salad, sometimes a treat like cheese on toast. I try not to snack, but might make some sweet potato crisps or have carrot sticks with a dip.


----------



## katie (Jan 27, 2015)

Ive quite recently improved my diet so it's been pretty good for the last couple of months.

Breakfast - I either have scrabbled egg and beans at work or porridge at home.

Lunch - Homemade soup almost every day at work.

Dinner - Ive begun eating two portions of either fresh or frozen oily fish a week with vegetables.

Sometimes I have wholewheat pasta with tinned tuna and tomato (because weirdly it's one of my fav things).

Sometimes mushrooms, tomatoes and egg on toast.

Chicken and vegetables, quiche and salad etc etc.

Snacks - I make homemade low carb snacks now or eat nuts, ocassionally I go mad and treat myself to something unhealthy


----------



## Highlander (Jan 28, 2015)

Well I am not good with my meals.

Breakfast - either cornflakes+all bran and milk, or Porridge.  Fruit juice.  Toast and a little jam and tea.

Lunch - not a great lunch person.  Might have a sandwich with cheese or ham sometimes have a banana and bread/butter and tea.

Dinner - things like chops, mince, casserole, chicken, fish (if I have to as I am not very keen) meat pies, sausages with either oven chips, mashed potato, rice all with some vegetables and salad sometimes. now and again macaroni cheese or steak.  Wine sometimes.  Fruit or yogurt during the evening.  Basically I am a fussy eater.

Try not to eat between meals as it usually means high readings - no matter what I eat.  But about twice a year a treat myself to a Jam donut!!


----------



## Laura davies (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi I love the sound of cauliflower mash how do you do it?


----------



## Laura davies (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi this is such an interesting thread to see what we all eat.

Me:-

Breakfast wholemeal slice of toast with real butter (my mum makes me feel guilty about the butter but i think a little fat is good for you. Sometimes i have a scraping of jam or a boiled egg. 

At the weekends i enjoy lean bacon, scrambled egg and mushrooms or Allen.

Lunch always wholemeal bread or burgen bread with fresh egg mayonnaise the eggs are fresh we have 11 hens. I always use lightest light mayonnaise to mix.(when i get to one of the forum meetings i will bring fresh eggs) 

Sometimes i will have low fat Philadelphia spread with a little caramelised onion chutney or cook a piece of fillet salmon in the frying pan and cool then flake it up and have in a sandwich with lettuce delicious

Dinner:  chicken curry with oven chips, chicken breast with spinach and a tiny amount of new potatoes, lamb roast dinner with gravy

I love a couple of chocolate biscuits i know that's not good and i drink 2 cans diet coke a day and i get a raw deal about that and at least a litre of bottled water a day with robin sons sugar free squash


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 2, 2015)

> Hi I love the sound of cauliflower mash how do you do it?



Boil up some cauliflower until it goes mushy,  mash it in a sieve to get rid of the water, and then stir in a big lump of butter.


----------



## katie (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm going to buy some cauliflower next time I go shopping


----------



## Laura davies (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi northerner, your homemade curry caught my eye. I cooked a big roast chicken tonight for tomorrow. I want to strip the chicken and make a curry, any tips?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2015)

Laura davies said:


> Hi northerner, your homemade curry caught my eye. I cooked a big roast chicken tonight for tomorrow. I want to strip the chicken and make a curry, any tips? ��



Well, it's really nothing special, I just dice some onions and peppers, maybe mushrooms as well, add a couple of jars of shop-bought curry sauce and a tin of chopped tomatoes (to stretch out the amount!), a teaspoon of 'very lazy chilli' for extra heat and leave it to stew for an hour or so  Makes about 6 portions which I then freeze  It's not worth me keeping a load of spices, I wouldn't use them often enough as I only cook for 1


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 15, 2015)

Your curry sounds lovely Northerner it will deffinitely be going on my meal plan. What meat do you put in it?

Please can you share your recipe for chilli?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> Your curry sounds lovely Northerner it will deffinitely be going on my meal plan. What meat do you put in it?
> 
> Please can you share your recipe for chilli?



I put chicken in the curry - thighs make a good cheap meal, especially if you can get them when they are marked down 

For Chilli I fry some mince in its own fat, then drain the fat. I fry some chopped onions and peppers in oil, then add the meat back, add a tin of red kidney beans, three tins of chopped tomatoes, 2 oxos, a teaspoonful of marmite, six teaspoons of hot chilli powder and a teaspoonful of 'very lazy chilli' (I like my chilli hot!).  Then I leave it to simmer for 1 - 1.5 hours  I ain't no Jamie Oliver! 

**forgot to mention - I also put some sweetcorn in it so that it is easy to distinguish from the bolgnese sauce once it is frozen!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 15, 2015)

For the authentic[*] Mexican flavour, a chili con carne recipe should also include at least a teaspoon of unsweetened cocoa powder. 


[*]Mind you, chili is actually faux-Mexican; it's a Texan dish.  But I like the cocoa overtones anyway...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> For the authentic[*] Mexican flavour, a chili con carne recipe should also include at least a teaspoon of unsweetened cocoa powder.
> 
> 
> [*]Mind you, chili is actually faux-Mexican; it's a Texan dish.  But I like the cocoa overtones anyway...



I'm making some tonight, so I will do that, thank you Robert


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 15, 2015)

*Breakfast*=  Quaker Oats So Simple +  1 slice wholemeal toast with marmalade
*Lunch*=  2 slices wholemeal bread toasted+small sugar free jelly+orange+pear 
*Dinner* Sunday= Roast Lamb or Pork or Beef or Pork chops+roast potatoes+veg+gravy
Monday=Jacket potatoe with grated cheese and baked beans
Tuesday= Fish fingers+roasted potatoes+veg
Wednesday= Liver and onions+mash+veg
Thursday= Steamed Haddock+roasted potatoes+veg
Friday= Jacket potatoe+salmon steak+salad
Saturday= Steak and roast potatoes+veg


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 15, 2015)

I found a lovely recipe for chicken in white wine which is great with left over chicken if you roast one for Sunday dinner.  Chopped onion sweated gently with garlic in butter or oil, 200mls of white wine and 150ml of stock simmered gently with the onion and garlic to burn off some of the alcohol, then chopped spinach thrown in and the pre-cooked chicken with 200ml of cream, heat gently for five to ten minutes making sure the chicken is warmed through and bob's your uncle.  Lovely with pasta, green veggies or mashed sweet potatoes.  I also used it as a sauce for prawns for a dinner party which I'm told was delicious but since I'm allergic I didn't taste that one.  Not a healthy option but really rather delightful


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Northerner, 
Just to let you know that we had your chicken curry for tea tonight &  it was absolutely delicious. The hubby, daughter &  son all said to say how lovely it was. 

Ps we're having your chilli one night this week


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> Hi Northerner,
> Just to let you know that we had your chicken curry for tea tonight &  it was absolutely delicious. The hubby, daughter &  son all said to say how lovely it was.
> 
> Ps we're having your chilli one night this week



There's a coincidence - I had the chicken curry myself tonight!  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 26, 2015)

It's a thumbs up  to you again Northe because we had your chilli tonight, it was delicious, my family &  I would highly recommend it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> It's a thumbs up  to you again Northe because we had your chilli tonight, it was delicious, my family &  I would highly recommend it



Good to hear Gill, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## John D M (Feb 27, 2015)

Breakfast:
Porridge made with skimmed milk ground flax seed and served with no fat yoghurt

Lunch:
Bean salad with feta or oily fish hummus and apples

Dinner:

Pretty much anything with modest carbs


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 27, 2015)

My choices...

Breakfast....grapes with no fat no sugar Greek natural yogurt.  Never changes

Lunch... whole wheat seeded bread with slice of salt beef, ham, cheese and gherkins.


Dinner...Like D. M. John, pretty much anything within reason....tonight I am making Lamb Shank Stew...


John.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Northerner, when you cook your homamade curries & chillis etc and freeze them how do you defrost them and cook them and how long for?


----------

